# What happened to my blog?



## airwalkrr (Oct 13, 2012)

I used to use the ENWorld blog fairly frequently. I had a lot of material there which I used to reference. I developed a lot of ideas for house rules, campaign-specific material, and other ideas for roleplaying in general. I went to look for it today and I noticed the blog feature is nowhere to be found. Has this feature been disabled? Is it possible to recover this information so that I can transfer it to another blog site?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 13, 2012)

The blog system completely imploded a year or two ago.  It is still there, so we can recover stuff for you given a little time, but turning it on kills the whole site.

I'm actually looking into ways we can reactivate it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 13, 2012)

If there were a way to recover it, I would greatly appreciate it, even if just in text format. I had made about 40 or 50 posts to it over the years that included a lot of details on my house rules in D&D and I was wanting to go over them.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 14, 2012)

You might have some luck recovering some of the blog posts on your own using -

Internet Archive: Wayback Machine


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2012)

Well that site was helpful but it was like looking for a needle in a haystack. Unfortunately ENWorld has not been very well archived for the last three years. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 14, 2012)

airwalkrr said:


> Well that site was helpful but it was like looking for a needle in a haystack. Unfortunately ENWorld has not been very well archived for the last three years. Thanks for the link though.





Sure thing.  It's definitely hit and miss.  Hopefully you found a few of the older ones to help let you begin to rebuild your collection of fleshed out ideas.


----------

